# Jobs application for Kuwait



## ali_99 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi all

My name is Ali . I am recently part-qualified ACCA and has been working in UK for more than 3 years.

I am interested in moving to Kuwait. I have searched on many website and ask many questions on Facebook. but I didn't get any reply or answers from any websites.

I have a little questions.

1 - How did you apply for the Kuwait Jobs and which websites like what websites you have used, did you send them your CV's ?
2 - How did you apply for tourist visa. According to my information, you need a sponsor for your tourist visa but what if someone just want to visit Kuwait to find job ?

3 - How did you go through the interview ?

I am inviting all of the members to please replies to these question .

Thanks

Ali


----------

